# Recurve Opinion



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Anyone ever shot a PSE Coyote recurve? Thinking of buying one just wanted to see if anyone has any experience with one, what are the + and the -.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you like a bow that shoots like a dead leaf spring go ahead and buy it...

There are SOOOOOOOOO many more options out there that shoot SOOOOOOO much better than a PSE recurve. Look at Samik, Martin, Bear, and Great Plains, recurves. All great bows at great price points. Check em out at 3rivers Archery on line.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If you like a bow that shoots like a dead leaf spring go ahead and buy it...
> 
> There are SOOOOOOOOO many more options out there that shoot SOOOOOOO much better than a PSE recurve. Look at Samik, Martin, Bear, and Great Plains, recurves. All great bows at great price points. Check em out at 3rivers Archery on line.


Damon Stone said it wasn't a bad bow. Who's killed more animals? You or him? I'll listen to that person... o-||


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Said it wasn't a bad bow? Did he say it was a good one though?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Said it wasn't a bad bow? Did he say it was a good one though?


 if you've never shot a recurve before would you know the difference???
I know I wouldn't because the last time I shot one was my dad's when I was about 12 years old...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bows are like anything else though Stablebuck. Like guns, bicycles, cars, heck, computers and heck, even girls. Shoot, drive or ride one, everything is cool. But once you handle that second one - well, you either realize how good you have it, or how good you don't.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > If you like a bow that shoots like a dead leaf spring go ahead and buy it...
> ...


Ask him who's killed more... 

Everyones opinion is just that, an opinion. A bow that feels great to one guy might feel like crap to another that's for sure. As I've always said, shoot em all and buy the one that feels the best...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Bows are like anything else though Stablebuck. Like guns, bicycles, cars, heck, computers and heck, even girls. Shoot, drive or ride one, everything is cool. But once you handle that second one - well, you either realize how good you have it, or how good you don't.


Girls?  Just how many girls have you test driven Gary? 

Gary, Gary, what would your Bishop say..... :shock:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Bows are like anything else though Stablebuck. Like guns, bicycles, cars, heck, computers and heck, even girls. Shoot, drive or ride one, everything is cool. But once you handle that second one - well, you either realize how good you have it, or how good you don't.
> ...


that's what I was thinking!!! I always joke with my wife about the baskin robbins analogy...you don't know how good Rocky Road really is until you try chocolate, dutch chocolate, strawberry cheesecake, mint chocolate chip, and vanilla. I always tell her we were brought together through a process of trial and error


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Any recurve is good to have in camp in case your firewood gets wet.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Ba-da-pa, Tch!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Any recurve is good to have in camp in case your firewood gets wet.


That's right! After you kill your meat with it you can use it to make a fire and cook your dinner! 8)

All you can do with a compound is use it as a heavy weight to keep your tent from blowing away... :O•-:


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info Tex I'll check em out


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

I am looking at a Samick Red Stag Takedown Recurve, what is your opinion of this bow?


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

or better yet the samick phantom has caught my eye!

Who do you recommend for local shops?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a PSE recurve, its ok, but you should listen to Tex-o.

Or build your own: http://binghamprojects.com/


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I like the idea of building my own. How difficult is it to get right? It sure would suck to pay for all the materials and mess it up. Can a first time traditional bow builder do everything right? Are there little tricks I need to know that aren't posted on Binghams website? Anyone in southern Utah with experience willing to help a rookie(after this season of course)?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

kailey29us said:


> I like the idea of building my own. How difficult is it to get right? It sure would suck to pay for all the materials and mess it up. Can a first time traditional bow builder do everything right? Are there little tricks I need to know that aren't posted on Binghams website? Anyone in southern Utah with experience willing to help a rookie(after this season of course)?


PM northslope, he built his own and knows what it takes to do it.

Yonni, all those Samik bows are good. What the Koreans have done is taken proven bow designs and copied them to a tee. Then they mass produce them on CNC machines and sell them at a great price. They shoot and feel much like the old tried and true bows they've copied. Go figure...


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Got some Bears that R flat Great Bows. Also 1/2 dozen Howatts,, Diablo is my favorite. My Hunters and High Speeds are also Great Bows. Just depends on how great a camp fire ya want.. After the Kill.... Still Crying .. No Tag This Year..


----------

